
Mining Bitcoins on a solar powered Raspberry Pi 2 - pih
https://surak.wordpress.com/2015/10/19/mining-bitcoins-on-a-solar-powered-raspberry-pi-2-part-5/
======
hias
I wonder how long it would take to break even with the generated bitcoins - a
lot stuff he had to buy. I guess it would have been cheaper to just plug the
Rpi in and paying the small power fees ;-) But nice proof of concept anyway!

